# 645 - Like a brick - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Harkon was captured, in panel 1, at the precise moment of impact. He bounces behnd the tank. Ouch, huh? Oh and yes, late color again. Crunch week at work. No time to drawl. 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

